# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Auntie Mame - The Original 1956 film

## WintersTale

I saw this last night, and it really made sense to me.

The essence of the film is "life is too short...live, live, live!" I really think everyone with an anxiety disorder needs to see this film, it really can make you think. 

It's NOT the one with Lucillle Ball, though. The earlier one.

----------

